# Холодноплазменная нуклеопластика



## DeeL (25 Апр 2017)

Добрый день!  Хотел бы узнать экспертное мнение по поводу нуклеопластики и ее эффективности. А в частности интересует такой вопрос: при удачном эффекте от нуклеопластики, межпозвонковые грыжи устраняются, но диск все же не восстанавливается до изначального здорового состояния, с чем это связано? И второй вопрос: если диск восстанавливается не полностью, на какую нагрузку он может расчитывать в последствии? В частности интересуют занятия спортом. Слышал экстремальными нагрузками в виде поднятия штанги заниматься нельзя уже никогда, можно ли заниматься другими видами спорта или есть и другие ограничения? И кстати, есть ли какие нибудь способы по полному восстановлению поврежденных дисков, либо их замены на импланты с полной функциональной взаимозаменяемостью?


----------

